# Ipad users?



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Thinking about getting an ipad and was wondering what the goods & bads of using one, and the do's & don'ts.

I am totally sick of my computer usage being interupted by scans :hair
so change is needed before I shoot this  computer:happy0035:


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I can list some perceived ones (as I don't have one yet) but I'm literally leaving to go buy one on my lunch period.  Give me a few days and I can give you a better answer.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Kung said:


> I can list some perceived ones (as I don't have one yet) but I'm literally leaving to go buy one on my lunch period.  Give me a few days and I can give you a better answer.


OK, thank you Kung.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I love my iPad, bought it because of the bleeping computer getting attacked by every virus known to man. There are limitations on some things, can view java, I think it is? But I watch Netflix and MLBtv on mine daily. Surf the web, email, games. I absolutely love it. Well worth the money (I just got the cheapest model, without 3g or whatever it is)


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Just got back - I ended up getting the 32GB version, non-3G (mainly because the 16GB version was sold out - but also because more storage space is never a bad thing).

And I have to sync w/iTunes before I do anything else. Drat. LOL Will have to wait till tonight to really play with it.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Also, are there any MAC users?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I've owned Macs for 6 years (and am loving my new iPad so far ).


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

HeelSpur said:


> Also, are there any MAC users?


I am a Mac user. Love it. Going on 3 years now.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

HeelSpur said:


> I am totally sick of my computer usage being interupted by scans


So, turn them off. You control whats in/on your computer, or at least should.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

StaceyS said:


> bought it because of the bleeping computer getting attacked by every virus known to man.


Owned computers since 1981, been on the internet since 1997 on nothing but PC's, I've had one virus in all that time.
Viruses don't just magically appear, you have to do something to allow them in.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> So, turn them off. You control whats in/on your computer, or at least should.


Is there a way I can get it to do its scans and updates while the computer is not in use? Alot of times a warning will show up saying, " real time scanning is turned off" and I always turn it on because it does say Warning. Should I just leave it off during computer use?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

HeelSpur said:


> Is there a way I can get it to do its scans and updates while the computer is not in use? Alot of times a warning will show up saying, " real time scanning is turned off" and I always turn it on because it does say Warning. Should I just leave it off during computer use?


Schedule them for times your asleep... also schedule large downloads and other time consumers, for when your asleep...

You can control everything your computer does... they just come from the factory pre-set to do things in a certain way, as the great masses don't want to know anything about them, until it's too late.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

texican said:


> Schedule them for times your asleep... also schedule large downloads and other time consumers, for when your asleep...


I agee with Texican, but it would be helpful if we knew what was running thats causing you problems to better advise you. I have my virus and malware scans set to run at 2AM while I am sleeping but then my computers run 24/7
What all is running on your machine?


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Every Friday morning it starts what used to be a 9 hr scan for virus's and all that stuff.
And every single day it adds updates several times a day at the most inconvenient time, when the computer is in use. The computer slows down to a crawl and is pretty much useless. The long scan isn't 9 hrs no more, I let it scan last friday and into the nite but it never stopped and said it was 0% complete. I unplugged and took the battery out just to see if the scan would stop, it did and worked fine til the scan started all over again.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Go into your virus progam, there should be a settings tab in it somewhere. 
Set it to update once a week at a conveinant time for you same with the scan (set it for a couple hours or the next day after the update.

Tell us which Virus program and someone may be able to tell you exactly where it is.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Owned computers since 1981, been on the internet since 1997 on nothing but PC's, I've had one virus in all that time.
> Viruses don't just magically appear, you have to do something to allow them in.


Still one more than I've had on my Macs or iPhone or iPad.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kung said:


> Still one more than I've had on my Macs or iPhone or iPad.


Its not that MAC are better than PC's as far as viruses go, its just that very few people use MACs so people that create viruses don't go after them.

Sorry, but the business world runs on PC.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

Because my car has a tire that is low on air pressure I think I will go buy a different one...

Buy an Ipad cause you want to spend the money to have the newest gadget..

Do not buy one cause you need to repair your computer.

Sounds like you really need a better anti-virus

I run Malewarbytes... works great... costs nothing


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Its not that MAC are better than PC's as far as viruses go, its just that very few people use MACs so people that create viruses don't go after them.
> 
> Sorry, but the business world runs on PC.


Oh there IS malware going around for Macs. I just got a warning from the Apple store where I bought this iMac from. 
So you do have to be careful when running ANY OS.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> Go into your virus progam, there should be a settings tab in it somewhere.
> Set it to update once a week at a conveinant time for you same with the scan (set it for a couple hours or the next day after the update.
> 
> Tell us which Virus program and someone may be able to tell you exactly where it is.


Got Mcafee, but it will run out in a couple weeks.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Its not that MAC are better than PC's as far as viruses go, its just that very few people use MACs so people that create viruses don't go after them.


I'm well aware of why they don't get viruses; I've worked on PCs for going on 15 years now, and have had Macs for 6.

And it's not just that they're not 'gone after' as much. I've gone to the exact same sites that are known to put viruses on Macs as I've gone to with regular PCs. With the PCs, it just starts to run.

With the MACS, I get asked for my password. lol



> Sorry, but the business world runs on PC.


I know; I work on thousands upon thousands of them on a daily basis.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

HeelSpur said:


> Got Mcafee, but it will run out in a couple weeks.


Anyone with McAffee want to assist HeelSpur with scheduling updates and scans so they don't interfere with his/her computing time?


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

HeelSpur said:


> Thinking about getting an ipad and was wondering what the goods & bads of using one, and the do's & don'ts.
> 
> I am totally sick of my computer usage being interupted by scans :hair
> so change is needed before I shoot this  computer:happy0035:


To answer your question HeelSpur, You will still need a computer running itunes to sync your ipad too. Ipads don't have anyway of saving data on a hdd other than syncing back to a computer. You can run word processors, spreadsheets, etc on your ipad but you will have to sync this back to a pc. You can print from your ipad with certain printers. You may or may not have to buy a new printer. Depends on your printer you have now. Certain web sites you won't be able to see. The ones running flash. As flash won't play on an ipad. 

Had one for a year and love the thing. Has become my computer away from my computer.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Bufordt said:


> Ipads don't have anyway of saving data on a hdd other than syncing back to a computer. You can run word processors, spreadsheets, etc on your ipad but you will have to sync this back to a pc.


Sort of.

Programs like iFiles, Documents To Go, etc., will sync back to a computer over wifi WITHOUT iTunes. There are more than a few programs that will allow you to 'FTP' to it without being connected via iTunes.


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

Ture, evernote, airsharing, etc will all do the same thing I agree. But you still have to have a computer somewhere on the wi fi to connect to. Guess what I am saying is that buying an ipad to replace a computer ain't there yet.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

And his complaint with the computer is that its running updates and scans at inconveinant times -- which is 100% curable. I just don't have a home version of McAfee to tell him how to reset the times it is doing things.


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

Won't know about that as I don't run McAfee, or any other virus protection. Run a mac.


----------

